# Another Pine Tar ?



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 18, 2014)

I hope you guys don't mind...I did search but could not find anything addressing this concern.
From what I understand, this soap is known to help with eczema etc.
I watched a youtube video and the author suggests using the Creosote free type, but when I searched Wikipedia for Creosote, it shows it as the active ingredient that has the benefits, referring to it as an anti-septic etc.  Unfortunately the Wiki article also refers to it as being a carcinogen 
So my question is, what is the point of making this soap minus the good stuff? Do you guys use the real stuff or the Creosote free one?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 18, 2014)

I used http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GZ2DDJM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I smoke a pipe, so if this has a wee bit of carcio-stuff in it, it's got competition!

But seriously, I think that a lot of the modern tars have no creosote added, but still have some of the naturally occurring compounds that make it awesome.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 18, 2014)

I used Bickmore Pine tar.  It's available all over the internet and at most small local farm/tack stores (if you're in North America)

It is an oily liquid that pours easily when making soap BUT prepare for an oil slick when cleaning up.  I had black tar blobs floating in my wash water and all over the sink after the water drained.  They did clean up easy enough with strong detergent but I think when I make this in future I'll use disposable cups and sticks for measuring and mixing.  After it was in the mix and saponified it was fine.

Stated on Bickmore's website:

100% PURE Pine Tar.

Offers the best hoof moisture retention available.
Topical antiseptic that combats fungicidal and bacterial infections.
Helps keep hooves elastic and flexible.
Promotes new hoof growth.
Effective treatment for quarter cracks, split hooves and hard frogs.


eehhhh??? Ya well it's for horse's hooves so read that with tongue in cheek but if it's keeping horse feet from fungus and infection and helping things stay elastic and flexible then I think it would work on itchy, scaly human skin too.  That's just my opinion, but then I use Bag Balm on my hands and people cringe.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 18, 2014)

There's a tack/feed store not far from me and I was looking at one they have there yesterday but I don't remember the brand.  May have been the Bickmore brand but I was reading the label and it did not say creosote free.  I would not want to use the creosote free anyways. Like I'm thinking, what's the point.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 18, 2014)

I use this.  Works for me.


----------



## Bayougirl (Feb 18, 2014)

I bought this kind from amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000P7K46S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
It's not as thick as the one above (which I used for 2 batches before).  It also cleans up with soap and water.  I made a batch with it a couple of weeks ago, it had a pretty strong pine tar scent, but has started to mellow out now.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 18, 2014)

ilovesoap2 said:


> I would not want to use the creosote free anyways. Like I'm thinking, what's the point.



You don't need the creosote in pine tar to get the benefits.

http://www.ehow.com/info_12121678_natural-vegetable-pine-tar-contain-creosote.html

"Pine tar is distilled by heating pine wood. It contains unburned  particles of carbon, but not creosote. Creosote also contains unburned  particles of carbon and has similar properties as pine tar, but it is  made from cooling smoke of any burning wood, coal or petroleum."

"Pine tar is used to treat wounds on tree limbs and is made into soaps, shampoos and to treat eczema and psoriasis."

"Creosote made from wood is used to preserve meat and for medicines  including expectorants, laxatives and antiseptics. Creosote made from  coal tar is used to preserve wood; the Environmental Protection Agency,  however, has determined that it is a possible human carcinogen."


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 19, 2014)

Which means that while it might not say Cresoste Free on the label, it most likely is.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 19, 2014)

Bayougirl said:


> I bought this kind from amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000P7K46S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> It's not as thick as the one above (which I used for 2 batches before).  It also cleans up with soap and water.  I made a batch with it a couple of weeks ago, it had a pretty strong pine tar scent, but has started to mellow out now.



Super pricey   2x the price of the one I looked at the other day.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 19, 2014)

The Horse Health Products brand that I use is thick, real thick.  Got around that by using a couple of plastic spoons to glop it into my other oils as I weigh it up and melt them all together.  No cleanup unless something goes wrong as I just throw the spoons away when finished.  So far I've been lucky or darn skillful.  
It is thick.
It is sticky.
It is pretty darn inexpensive.
I like that.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 19, 2014)

Bayougirl said:


> I bought this kind from amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000P7K46S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> It's not as thick as the one above (which I used for 2 batches before).  It also cleans up with soap and water.  I made a batch with it a couple of weeks ago, it had a pretty strong pine tar scent, but has started to mellow out now.



You bought the good stuff!


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 19, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Which means that while it might not say Cresoste Free on the label, it most likely is.



uugh
I thought traditionally the creosote was naturally occurring in the pine tar?
Looks like it's a separate product, traditionally sold on it's own.  No longer available retail? I searched and all I find is creosote cleaners.  So there's no such thing as 'creosote free pine tar', it's all naturally creosote free? I hope I get it.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dennis said:


> The Horse Health Products brand that I use is thick, real thick.



Dennis you might want to try Bickmores next time .. if you can get it.  It pours (and looks) like used car oil.  Super easy to use and not too messy.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 19, 2014)

MzMolly65 said:


> Dennis you might want to try Bickmores next time .. if you can get it.  It pours (and looks) like used car oil.  Super easy to use and not too messy.



I believe I'll do that.  Still have a little less than half of the can left.  It was bought locally because I had the hots to make a batch _now_ and did not want to wait a few days for Amazon to deliver.  
Bickmore's is the same price on Amazon as what I paid locally for HHP but was quite a bit more on the shelf next to HHP.  

I happen to have a large coffee can full of old motor oil.  Hmmmmmm.  I wonder...


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 20, 2014)

ilovesoap2 said:


> uugh
> I thought traditionally the creosote was naturally occurring in the pine tar?
> Looks like it's a separate product, traditionally sold on it's own. No longer available retail? I searched and all I find is creosote cleaners. So there's no such thing as 'creosote free pine tar', it's all naturally creosote free? I hope I get it.


 
To quote from Ms Molly's post - 

"Pine tar is distilled by heating pine wood. It contains unburned particles of carbon, but not creosote. Creosote also contains unburned particles of carbon and has similar properties as pine tar, but it is made from cooling smoke of any burning wood, coal or petroleum."

So some of the things(but not all) that we find in creosote ARE in Pine Tar.  Pine Tar without ADDED creosote is fine to use.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 20, 2014)

I think I get it, just don't want to miss any of the goodness they've been talking about for so many years.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 20, 2014)

I think it's goodness minus the slow death!


----------



## Lin (Feb 20, 2014)

I used Farnam (same thing as horse health products, same parent company) pine tar for my horses and much prefer it over Bickmores, so I'll be using it for my pine tar soap as well. Especially after the reports I've heard about the difference of the smell of Bickmore's in the soap, referred to as burnt rubber.


----------

